

The 25 Most Influential People on the Web  - bootload
http://images.businessweek.com/ss/08/09/0929_most_influential/1.htm

======
jwilliams
Direct link to PG's entry:
[http://images.businessweek.com/ss/08/09/0929_most_influentia...](http://images.businessweek.com/ss/08/09/0929_most_influential/7.htm)

------
mjnaus
Steve?? Ballmer?? No. 1? Come on!

------
ld50
MOAR JULIA!

------
ld50
wtf, no julia allison??1

